# 225lb boar



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 27, 2011)

My son got this nice boar last Monday afternoon while hunting with me in S.C. We were heading back to truck cutting across this field about 11 o'clock when I heard this squeal in front of us. I could see the weeds weaving through the field going away from us. The wind was blowing pretty good to the East and the pigs were a Little South of us. We got down wind about 30 yards and started heading toward the last place I saw the weeds moving. As soon as we start that way here comes a pig our way. A cream color pig. David's having a hard time seeing the pig through the scope as it makes it by us at 5 yards. No worry, another pigs coming the same path. David has 2 opening and still having a hard time finding the pig at close range. I make a sound at the pig at 5 yards and he finally stops. David finds his front left shoulder and squeeze off the shot.  The pig takes off the way it came. David finds a spot of blood 10 yards from the shot but we find no more while looking another10 yards or so. While standing there looking for what path the pig took, I heard a sound that sounded like gasping. I got David to take off his ear muff to listen. I don't heard that great anymore. He hears it too. I said to him that's your hawg dying. We go 40 yards from the shot and there's his hawg.  mIke


----------



## bubba j (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice hog congrats


----------



## Jim P (Nov 27, 2011)

Way to go young man and Dad


----------



## HAWK586 (Nov 27, 2011)

good deal  i bet dads smile was almost as big as his.. great job to the both of ya'll


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 27, 2011)

big one!  nice...


----------



## retiredkilla (Nov 27, 2011)

my son is 34 now, started just like that.. i do not know how many public hogs he has killed... wow what a ride.. it has been great... good luck...........


----------



## JASONBARRETT15 (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats! Nice rifle btw


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 27, 2011)

WAY TO GO!!

Man that is Super!  I know Daddy is PROUD!


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats to the young man:  That's a nice boar.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice one Mike!


----------



## Ole Crip (Nov 28, 2011)

''good un''


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 28, 2011)

A big congrats to you and son!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 28, 2011)

Good for him!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice boar. They don't get much bigger than that in the wild.

Tell him congrats.


----------



## weekender (Nov 28, 2011)

congrats on a goodurn


----------



## nockemstiff (Nov 28, 2011)

Great story.  Nicely done.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I know David appreciates it much. Here's a picture of David's first hog taken in 2007,he was 6 years old, 10 now. It weight 130lbs field dress. I had a long ways to drag this one out of the swamp. I don't know why he keeps shooting theses big boars.lol He's growing up on me too fast. mIke


----------



## HawgWild23 (Nov 29, 2011)

nice hog. that is what it all about kids and there dads in the woods congrats.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 29, 2011)

That's a whopper!! He will never forget it, and I bet you won't either.


----------



## weekender (Nov 29, 2011)

great that you got him started young, and started right looks like


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 7, 2011)

nice hog; looks like you have a hog slayer there.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 7, 2011)

Great job young man!  You are doing a fine job with that one Mike!


----------



## pnome (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow!  Nice big pig!  Congrats!


----------



## guntrader33 (Dec 14, 2011)

i know the feeling my little boys shot a squirrel for the first time the other day and now he said that he is ready to kill a deer or hog but what caliper is the ar style that your little boy shot the hog with and what bullet did yall use


----------



## synack (Dec 14, 2011)

That's awesome! I love the AR, of course I am biased since that's what I have. Scope on the carry handle, as well. 

Can you still use the irons as a backup? Would be much easier at close range, I'd think. My scope has a drilled through base for buis.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm a little late on this but I spend most of my time on traditional forum. Anyway guntrader3that's .223 cal. I like the ar style for my son cause you can adjust the stock to fit him.
 synack I can still see my iron sights but David never try shooting with them. I got a ar colt in a 22 for David last year and it's fun hunting squirrel with it. mIkE


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jan 13, 2012)

Outstanding work, both of you!....Way to get it done! Dad, keep that youngin' in the woods!


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 13, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words. I know David appreciates it much. Here's a picture of David's first hog taken in 2007,he was 6 years old, 10 now. It weight 130lbs field dress. I had a long ways to drag this one out of the swamp. I don't know why he keeps shooting theses big boars.lol He's growing up on me too fast. mIke



He's old enough to drag his own now


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 13, 2012)

That's a good hog and a fun story. I bet both your hearts were pumping with hogs @5 yards!! 

I like the AR's for the adaptability to different sized shooters. Those collapsible stocks make them really user friendly. What bullet did you guys use?


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 13, 2012)

synack said:


> That's awesome! I love the AR, of course I am biased since that's what I have. Scope on the carry handle, as well.
> 
> Can you still use the irons as a backup? Would be much easier at close range, I'd think. My scope has a drilled through base for buis.



Ive seen some kool setups that would be ideal for hog hunting. Traditional scope on top and a zero power red dot on the side at about a 45 deg angle. You just tilt your weapon a little and engage close targets.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 14, 2012)

55 gr. soft point Remington bigreddwon. Mike


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry I missed this one miKE, that's a nice one! Tell dAvid congrats!


----------



## rf270 (Jan 14, 2012)

Where you guys hunting?  That meatpole looks familiar, THA?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep, THA, Groton. MiKE


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Good Job there little fella


----------



## adambaz (Feb 12, 2012)

*The best gift ever*

Mike,

That is truly what it is all about. There is nothing more important than making memories with your son. Great hog David, but even bigger congrats for you Dad.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats to both of yall. Nice hog.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 12, 2012)

synack said:


> That's awesome! I love the AR, of course I am biased since that's what I have. Scope on the carry handle, as well.
> 
> Can you still use the irons as a backup? Would be much easier at close range, I'd think. My scope has a drilled through base for buis.



 I'm with ya there on the biased part.
 Yes, I use the iron sites for close up work still.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 13, 2012)

I shot this sow last week here in North Ga. David get a 5 yard shot with a gun and I have to take a 20 yard shot with a long bow. Not fair. And again thanks to the nice comments toward David. MiKe


----------



## mcallum3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice hog... is dad gonna put up the money and have it mounted?


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Real nice pig


----------



## robert carter (Apr 12, 2012)

Good pigs Mike congrats on a great hunt and great son.RC


----------

